# Need a gpu for 4k



## TechnoBOY (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking for a gpu to play some bf4 etc


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2015)

increase the budget a little and get a gt 730 gddr5.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nvidia's GeForce GT 730 64-bit GDDR5
just be sure you have the 64-bit GDDR5 version in your shopping cart; the 128-bit model is actually slower due to a less powerful GPU


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> increase the budget a little and get a gt 730 gddr5.





chimera201 said:


> Nvidia's GeForce GT 730 64-bit GDDR5
> just be sure you have the 64-bit GDDR5 version in your shopping cart; the 128-bit model is actually slower due to a less powerful GPU



Can you help me with a link?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 31, 2015)

Buy Online | ASUS Geforce GT730-2GD5-BRK Graphic Card | Price in India


----------



## player100 (Dec 12, 2015)

Look at this video before u go to buy a graphics card 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sph6cjJeRdI


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2015)

is that a review by you ? Don't unnecessarily bump old threads and GT 730 Gddr5 is better than R7 240 in performance.


----------

